# You Are For Me



## formula1 (Jul 29, 2011)

One of my dear friends and encouragers passed this onto me today.  Perfect Timing for me and I want to just share it with you as well.  God Bless!


----------



## CAL (Jul 29, 2011)

Awesome!Do  you know where this church is?It looks like and reminds me of "Cascade Hills"in Columbus,Ga.


----------



## formula1 (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re:*

Gateway Church, Southlake, TX or Dallas TX area.


----------



## mtnwoman (Jul 29, 2011)

Beautiful.

Our church is similar to this. We have a contemporary service and also a regular church service. So you can choose what you prefer or enjoy both. 

I love praise and worship and I like to participate, too.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 29, 2011)

"We take you at your word Father..." Now that is preaching.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 29, 2011)

That's a great song.
Do you know I could never stand there and sing that song without balling my eyes out.


----------



## formula1 (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re:*



Ronnie T said:


> That's a great song.
> Do you know I could never stand there and sing that song without balling my eyes out.



Do you know I just about can't listen to it without the same thing happening to me!  My son played me this one from his Mp3 for me today and I did worshipped(yeah the same MP3 that is full of Christian rap).  We spent the day at our hunting club together.  Anyway, enjoy this tune which to me is worship.  God Bless!


----------



## mtnwoman (Jul 31, 2011)

I love that song, too.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Aug 1, 2011)

She (Kari) has numerous songs that will bring you to your knees in Worship God. I have several different cd's of hers as well as my iPod loaded up with her music.


----------



## gordon 2 (Aug 1, 2011)

Call me sentimental, old tears and all goose bumps.


----------



## formula1 (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re:*

"And the toils of the road will seem nothing,
 When I get to the end of the way"

Great thought!


----------



## gordon 2 (Aug 1, 2011)

formula1 said:


> "And the toils of the road will seem nothing,
> When I get to the end of the way"
> 
> Great thought!



Yes very much so, especially if you add this to your thought:

 Matthew 22:32" I am the God of Abraham, the God of Isaac and the God of Jacob? God is God, not of the dead, but of the living."
------
So the way is a means to an end, and that end is love and as I live in the now or today, for the way, the toils of roads seem nothing. If the toils of the roads or of the world are fights, then we fight to love and therefore to be. For the prize, the fights seem nothing.


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 12, 2011)

Take my hand,,,,,,,, precious Lord,,,,,, lead me home.

Amen?


----------



## gordon 2 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> Take my hand,,,,,,,, precious Lord,,,,,, lead me home.
> 
> Amen?



Why is there a question mark at the end of Amen?


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 15, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> Why is there a question mark at the end of Amen?



Well, I wrote that a couple of days ago and I don't exactly remember now why I put a question mark there.


----------

